# “Why Miss Piggy?”



## landshark (Apr 14, 2020)

So...

A colleague and I stepped out of the office today to go get a Starbucks. When we got to the window the baristas had a sign up:

“Today’s Question: Kermit the Frog or Miss Piggy.” My colleague said “Oh, Kermit for sure.” Then she asked me “how about you?”

I said “Miss Piggy, easily.”

The barista scanned our app and handed us our first drink and while she did my colleague asked, “So why Miss Piggy?” I replied, “Because I’m into plus size women.” The barista perked up; she was herself a plus size woman. I didn’t look directly at her when I said this, in fact I actually didn’t notice her until I did. I wasn’t driving so I wasn’t close to the window. Also she was wearing a safety mask so I couldn’t read her reaction.

As we pulled away I said I hoped she didn’t take offense. Miss Piggy is adorable and humorous but I wasn’t sure how a plus size woman would feel having someone associate her general body type with the name/word “piggy.”

My colleague said she didn’t think she would be offended, it’s just a silly question the Starbucks staff put up, and my reason is my reason. Plus I’ve been served by this person before and I’m always very nice to her (I’m nice to everyone who works there) so I do hope she wasn’t offended.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 15, 2020)

True story: When I was a senior in high school, there was a girl in my class named Delores who people took to calling Miss Piggy. To be fair, if Miss Piggy were a real person, she would have looked like Delores. She was thicker than average but not fat. She was very cute and had more pug nose but it was attractive. She had blondish hair and was incredibly busty.

Delores and I had a class together even though she was a junior. One day our teacher handed out a test. Once the signal was given to begin the test, everyone put their heads down and began to answer the questions. Because I was relatively smart back then, I was confident and didn't dive into the test right away. Instead, I looked around the room just to see what people were doing. That's when I saw Delores, looking around the room to ensure no one was looking, then she hefted her ample bosoms up on top of the desk because otherwise her boobs made her sit too far away to read the paper. When she completed this action, she looked around again and noticed that I saw her. She had an embarrassed look on her face but I just smiled and gave her an approving nod.

The next day before class, she came up to talk to me. She asked if I saw her and I told her yes. She again looked embarrassed and I told her there was nothing for her to worry about and that I completely understood. After that, we always spoke to each other and she was always friendly with me. I think she was glad that I never told anybody about what I saw. I will never forget that.


----------



## landshark (Apr 16, 2020)

Update: Yesterday I went back to that same Starbucks. They made one of the drinks I ordered for a colleague wrong so I had to wait for a remake.

Same barista was there and she talked my ear off! I don’t think she was offended.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm a fan of Miss Piggy. Not only for her beautiful face with huge cheeks but also for her sparkling personally.

I think in real life she is a BBW the kind some people call Rubenesque!

This is the only exception I accept the comparison of a fat person with a porcine. I don't like when one of my favorite BBW/SSBBW models use a pig costume.

Also, I'm always curious about relationship between Gonzo and Camilla. Is there a SSBBW/FA angle?


----------



## landshark (Apr 24, 2020)

Update: 

So I went back again and she was again working the drive through window. While I was waiting for my drink she said “so do you really like big girls?”

I laughed and said of course I do!

She smiled and winked at me. (Wearing a safety mask but I could tell it was a smile.)

I think I can stop worrying about if I offended her!


----------

